# Great Website for hedgie accessories?



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello  I'm searching for a great website that sells great/original hedgies stuff and that would ship to Canada, anybody got one? I've searched a lot, but I haven't found one that i like..

Thanks a lot


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Do you mean things for your hedgehog, like snuggle bags and cage liners? If so, check out the For Sale section here at HHC. We have lots of crafty members who make hedgie-safe accessories and some of them live in Canada  

If you're talking about human accessories with hedgehogs on them, I have no clue :lol: For that stuff, I go to etsy.com


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Teresa @ Sweet Tea Scraps. 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/SweetTeaScraps ... ller_shop2

She made 99% of Marvin's snuggies, blankies, and cage liners. She also does custom orders for no extra charge. Her custom orders come very quickly and are well made!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, speaking of recommendations..... :lol: 

I also have a snuggle bag from Sweet Tea Scraps that was extremely well made, reasonably priced and arrived in just a few days (she's located in Illinois and I'm in Wisconsin so we are practically neighbors :lol: ), but I have no info on if she ships to Canada or not.

I have a cage liner that our member Nikki made for me and it is also high quality! I sent her my own fleece and she was great about the pricing. Shipping took a bit because she's in Canada and it had to get through customs and whatnot, but I'm sure it would be pretty quick for you up there.


----------



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> Do you mean things for your hedgehog, like snuggle bags and cage liners? If so, check out the For Sale section here at HHC. We have lots of crafty members who make hedgie-safe accessories and some of them live in Canada
> 
> If you're talking about human accessories with hedgehogs on them, I have no clue :lol: For that stuff, I go to etsy.com


awn thanks I didn't know about that  I'm looking for both, I wanna buy loooots of extra things for henri


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Nikki who is an active contributing member on here sells wonderful bedding and she is in Canada. 

http://quillsnthings.webs.com/accessoriesforsale.htm
http://quillsnthings.webs.com/fleeceigloocovers.htm


----------



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

chelsea.kang said:


> Teresa @ Sweet Tea Scraps.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/SweetTeaScraps ... ller_shop2
> 
> She made 99% of Marvin's snuggies, blankies, and cage liners. She also does custom orders for no extra charge. Her custom orders come very quickly and are well made!


ohh sweet  thanks!!!!


----------



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Nikki who is an active contributing member on here sells wonderful bedding and she is in Canada.
> 
> http://quillsnthings.webs.com/accessoriesforsale.htm
> http://quillsnthings.webs.com/fleeceigloocovers.htm


YAy  thanks!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I ship to Canada..


----------

